# LockJaw?



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

I was wondering if anybody knows how lockjaw occurs and can it be fixed. Yesterday I took my brother to see a Geryi at a local petstore. The last time I saw him he looked fine, however this time his bottom jaw was offline and to the side..Can this be fixed? I alerted the manager and he was like wow look at that but wasnt too concerned. Overall, I cant say the fish in the store were neglected but he showed little concern..


----------



## SmokeHaze (May 2, 2005)

i've never had any lockjaw with my piranhas...i would guess due to the hardyness of piranhas that it will heal itself...ps to all the admin. is it ok if i post this or am i being a "post whore"? because i thought the purpose of a forum is to interact and post things


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

I do believe that it will heal up ive never heard of this though (whatd he do run into the wall really fast?)
Smoke man just answer the mans question and dont antagonize the staff youll never win......


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I think its a lost cause.... I've seen oscars with crooked jaws that never straighten up. I wouldnt buy any fish with a crooked jaw jaw.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to Disease, Parasite, and Injury forum


----------



## SmokeHaze (May 2, 2005)

i was just makin sure i was allowed to post my opinion and wasnt being a whore


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't think it's going to heal up. I've seen some fish with long term deformed jaws, not sure how it happens but from what I've seen it doesn't get better.


----------

